# cheesy



## Masood

_Cheesy_

Una palabra (coloquial) que tiene el mismo sentido de esta palabra, me cuesta daros una definición, pero es 'algo o alguien pretencioso, superficial, que dice cosas para intentar impresionarte. Un refrán que ha sido empleado tantos veces que empiezas a ignorarlo. 
¿Alguien tiene un buen diccionario para buscarlo?

Ta.


----------



## Lluna1977

Vaya, yo siempre había pensado que "cheesy" significaba "cutre"...


----------



## rainy7

Pienso que se puede traducir también por "cursi".


----------



## elroy

Pues no, jaja.  "Cheesy" es algo que se ha visto u oído muchísimo, hasta que ya la gente no le hace caso.  (La verdad es que yo tampoco lo sé explicar, es un concepto muy difícil de traducir...).  A mí también me interesaría saber si hay una palabra española que signifique eso...


----------



## Lluna1977

¿Pesado?
¿Plasta?

No sé...


----------



## Masood

Mmm,no. Ambas palabras tienen algo que ver con 'aburrir', pero cheesy no significa eso. ¡Seguimos buscando! Gracias.


----------



## Masood

rainy7 said:
			
		

> Pienso que se puede traducir también por "cursi".


Acabo de ver tu respuesta,puede que sea. Esperemos las respuestas de los nativos. Cheers, mate.


----------



## Lluna1977

Pero cursi no significa pretencioso, ni supeficial...
¡No creo que sea esta la traducción!


----------



## Masood

¡La búsqueda continúa entonces!


----------



## rainy7

Ah, vale.
Pues, ojalá existiera "quesoso" o algo así. 
(...con el mismo significado, quiero decir).


----------



## Masood

rainy7 said:
			
		

> Ah, vale.
> Pues, ojalá existiera "quesoso" o algo así.
> (...col el mismo significado, quiero decir).


Ha Ha! Top answer, mate. Top answer!!


----------



## elroy

Pero "cheesy" no quiere decir siempre "pretencioso" ni "superficial"... Es un ejemplo de algo que puede ser "cheesy" pero no es siempre así...

Hmm...   Qué lío...


----------



## rainy7

Cheers, Massood. 
Out of curiosity, I just did a web search for "quesoso" and it actually appears with the same meaning on a couple of sites, but only in a "Spanglish" context, let's say.


----------



## elroy

Haha, yeah I think it was invented by English speakers who spent time in the Spanish-speaking world because they couldn't find an equivalent...

I heard it said by quite a few Americans when I was in Spain.


----------



## NavyBlue

I've always heard this:

"Romy Schneider plays _Sissi_ , a good film but a bit *cheesy*."

Apart from "*cursi*", you can also say "*pastel*", meaning "oh, everything is so nice, she is so beautiful and the birds sing happily on the trees..."

"Una buena película pero un poco pastel".


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

      En mi opinión, el equivalente que más se aproxima al significado de "cheesy" en español, aparte de "cursi," sería "cliché".

       ¿Qué opinan los demás?

                                                                               Edher


----------



## cristóbal

La verdad es que no utilizo "cheesy" en el sentido de pretencioso... Algo "cheesy" es más bien gracioso de mala calidad... O sea, una cosa que es tan mala que resulta graciosa.  
Entonces, creo que "cursi" no es la palabra que buscamos.... pero "cliché" sí se está acercando.


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

     Yo empleo "cheesy" cuando se trata de algo empalagante, en sentido figurado, claro. Y creo que de ahi viene la palabra, de que hay cosas que son tan empalagosas como el queso. Y no hay nada más empalagoso que los clichés.

                                                                           Edher


----------



## cristóbal

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> Yo empleo "cheesy" cuando se trata de algo empalagante, en sentido figurado, claro. Y creo que de ahi viene la palabra, de que hay cosas que son tan empalagantes como el queso. Y no hay nada mas empalagante que los cliches.
> 
> Edher



Aunque no he encontrado una definición de "empalagante"... creo que estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Edher

Cristobal,

      One becomes "empalagado" when one gets "fed up" of something. Usually, a taste such as penut butter's. But it can also be used figurativaly.

                                                                    Edher


----------



## Antartic

Masood said:
			
		

> _Cheesy_
> 
> 'algo o alguien pretencioso, superficial, que dice cosas para intentar impresionarte.


Hace poco escuché este termino cheesy aplicado a ciertas peliculas cursis, zalameras, empalagosas. Tu definición es diferente de eso, y se me ocurre algo similar que decimos por acá: _grupiento_, alguien es grupiento cuando te cuenta historias increíbles para impresionarte. Hay muchos tipos por ahí que andan engrupiendo mujeres, por ejemplo, y a veces les va bien, jejeje. Por ello se puede decir que de una u otra forma también son pretenciosos y superficiales.


----------



## CarolinaL

No puede ser... Showy, flashy in a tasteless or vulgar way? ¿El significado puede ser en español "cutre-lux"?


----------



## CarolinaL

Acabo de confirmar con un nativo bilingüe español-inglés que significa "cutre-lux" exactamente, que este término expresa muy exactamente el matiz de "cheesy"... 

Yo, por ejemplo, diría que Elton John es Cheesy, ¿es correcto?

¿Seguimos de todas formas, no?


----------



## cristóbal

Me está empezando a parecer que hay una diferencia entre el "cheesy" americano y el "cheesy" británico.  O sea, que yo sepa, "Cheesy" es algo de mala calidad pero que pretende ser de buena calidad y no es cursi ni cutre...  Entonces... No lo sé.  No entiendo "Elton John is cheesy"...


----------



## Artrella

¿¿¿Pero por qué el pobre Elton es cheesy???  


 *cheesy *   INFORMAL *clearly of cheap quality or in bad style*
_cheesy hotel music
cheesy adverts_ 


 *Cristóbal*, I've looked in an AmE and in a BrE dictionaries and both give the same meaning >>> cheap, low quality.


----------



## cristóbal

Thanks, Art!  I'm not crazy!  (At least not this time.  )
So what's all this about pretentious and cursi?


----------



## Artrella

Well, I don't know!!!    But as you must know there are other words for _pretentious_ and _cursi_ in English!


----------



## Magg

Hi all,

Interesting thread, Masood.
The first time I heard of '*cheesy'* was in Leeds, on a Saturday night when we were going out to a club where music from the sixties, seventies and eighties was played, and a native asked us *'Do you like cheesy music'?*

Considering this, the connotación people, at least in the north of England, give to the term is closer to Carolina's suggestion *'cutre-lux'*. Maybe we could also translate it into *'hortera'* or '*retro'*, I'm not sure. What do you think?

Magg


----------



## cristóbal

Muzak is cheesy.
Michael Bolton is cheesy.
"Operation: Dumb Drop" was cheesy.
"Full House" ALWAYS had a cheesy ending.
"Do you come here often?" is a cheesy pick-up line.

Those are just a few examples.  I don't know why everyone insists that cheesy is cutre or cursi... 

A common synonym for cheesy might be "crappy".  However, crappy connotes more negativity.


----------



## NavyBlue

But "hortera" is *tacky*, isn't it?

"What a tacky shirt he is wearing today!"
(Qué camisa más hortera lleva hoy)


----------



## palomdra

¿Cutre-lux? Es la primera vez que lo oigo. ¿Se dice en todos los países de habla hispana? ¿Es común en España? Yo ni lo había oído ni lo había usado antes. ¿Cómo se usa por tu tierra? (quizás sea algo regional...)


----------



## cristóbal

Ni es hortero... es de mala calidad.  Ya está.  Que alguien de Inglaterra nos confirme el uso de esa palabra allí, por favor.


----------



## Tormenta

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Ni es hortero... es de mala calidad.  Ya está.  *que alguien de inglaterra nos confirme el uso de esa palabra allí, por favor.*





Eso mismo, ¿dónde está Focalist?


----------



## CarolinaL

¿Palomdra, eres de Granada?

Pues aquí el término cutre lux creo que tuvo origen en Paco Clavel. Os pongo un texto sobre él que confirma el origen del término.

Cristóbal, un nativo inglés y español (bilingue) me ha confirmado que lo más exacto en Inglaterra, en el área de Cambridge al menos es "cutre-lux"...

Saludos,

TEXTO: ELMUNDO.ES/METROPOLI - Paco Clavel
Paco Clavel
Cutre Lux
Paco Clavel hace del feísmo, belleza; de la provocación, ternura,; de la ironía, arte...
El sentimiento trágico de los español del que tanto han hablado insignes poetas lo convierte este artista en puro esperpento festivo y disparatado. Su amor por la canción autóctona lo sublima hasta extremos de feroz surrealismo.


----------



## Tormenta

cristóbal said:
			
		

> La verdad es que no utilizo "cheesy" en el sentido de pretencioso... *Algo "cheesy" es más bien gracioso de mala calidad.*... O sea, una cosa que es tan mala que resulta graciosa.
> Entonces, creo que "cursi" no es la palabra que buscamos... pero "cliché" sí se lo está acercando.




En este caso "chungo" sería válido.


----------



## Tormenta

Masood said:
			
		

> _Cheesy_
> 
> Una palabra (coloquial) que tiene el mismo sentido de ésta palabra, me cuesta daros una definición, pero es 'algo o alguien pretencioso, superficial, que dice cosas para intentar impresionarte.* Un refrán que ha sido empleado tantos veces que empiezas a ignorarlo. *
> ...alguien tiene un buen diccionario para buscarlo??!?!
> 
> Ta.





En este caso diríamos  "está gastado" , bueno en Argentina diríamos eso


----------



## CarolinaL

Tormenta said:
			
		

> En este caso "chungo" sería válido.


Chungo es algo muy malo, que pinta mal, por ejemplo, "Van a despedir a 1000 empleados, la cosa está chunga". Al menos en España.


----------



## palomdra

Ah, pues muchas gracias, CarolinaG. Y ¡sí que soy de Granada! Por aquí no he oído nunca lo de cutre-lux, como te he dicho, pero tampoco es que yo sea muy forofa de Paco Clavel...


----------



## CarolinaL

palomdra said:
			
		

> Ah, pues muchas gracias, CarolinaG. Y ¡sí que soy de Granada! Por aquí no he oído nunca lo de cutre-lux, como te he dicho, pero tampoco es que yo sea muy forofa de Paco Clavel...


´

Es normal, yo tampoco, es un movimiento que nos pilla demasiado atrás en el tiempo, ¡fíjate que empezó en los 50 y haciendo coplas! Pero vamos, hay quien le compara con Pedro Almodóvar por el barniz underground que da a todo lo que hace...


----------



## PiodelCastillo

Yo estoy de acuerdo, la traduccion de cheesy es cursi.


----------



## Tormenta

CarolinaL said:
			
		

> Chungo es algo muy malo, que pinta mal, por ejemplo, "Van a despedir a 1000 empleados, la cosa está chunga". Al menos en España.




En muchos países americanos "chungo" también quiere decir:  Barato, de mala calidad.  
Esto es chungo/esto es una baratija.


----------



## rainy7

Magg said:
			
		

> Considering this, the connotación people, at least in the north of England, give to the term is closer to Carolina's suggestion *'cutre-lux'*.
> Magg


Hola. Yo soy (del norte) de Inglaterra y me parece que "cutre-lux" _(ya me encanta esta palabra)_ encaja perfectamente el sentido de "cheesy" que se usa por aquí.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con eso de Elton John... ¡él es como la viva personificación de "cheesyness"!


----------



## benlieb

Yo soy estadunidense, y por aquí, "cheesy" no es pretensioso, ni obviamente de mala qualidad. Como explicarlo...

 Cheesy is..
 something unoriginal passed off as original; AND
 that imitates the "flair" of other products of true quality but misses all of their sublties; AND
 that glorifies vague and trite concepts such as true love in ardent seriousness;

 Does that make any sense?

 Here are some examples that will of course only make sense to persons whith certain sensibilities.

 Cheesy music: John Denver, Elton John, Kenny G., Spice Girls
 Cheesy movies: the new star wars series


----------



## Cronopios

¿Qué tal «de pacotilla»?


----------



## MrFred

Cheesy significa que algo es de muy mala calidad...
También significa que algo tiene la forma, la consistencia o la apariencia de un queso. @_@


----------



## MrFred

Benlieb...¿Querés decir que Kenny G no es original? Humm, a mí me gusta mucho y no creo que sea cheesy, lo que sí...las Spice Girls y todas esas "banditas" son todas iguales y no me gustan..., pero creo que te equivocaste al decir que Kenny G no es original...
I felt really touched when you called Kenny G "cheesy"...because I love his music so much, since I'm a saxophone player, I can say that it's so hard to imitate his way of playing the sax..but well..., I can't expect everyone to like him ( T-T )... I strongly disagree with you about music likings LOL, but thanks for explaining the meaning of cheesy...

Bye ALL...GREETINGS FROM B.A.


----------



## frangs

Masood said:
			
		

> _Cheesy_
> 
> Una palabra (coloquial) que tiene el mismo sentido de ésta palabra, me cuesta daros una definición, pero es 'algo o alguien pretencioso, superficial, que dice cosas para intentar impresionarte. Un refrán que ha sido empleado tantos veces que empiezas a ignorarlo.
> ...alguien tiene un buen diccionario para buscarlo??!?!
> 
> Ta.



- En este sentido podría ser "cansino"; por ejemplo, un amigo te está gastando continuamente la misma broma, le puedes decir "¡Qué cansino eres!"

- En este otro sentido:

"That imitates the "flair" of other products of true quality but misses all of their sublties;"

Podría ser, como alguien ya ha dicho antes, "cutre"; por ejemplo, las zapatillas deportivas que intentan imitar marcas conocidas (no falsificaciones..que estas a veces están muy bien hechas..., jejeje) suelen ser cutres.


----------



## zyntia

I think of cheesy as empalagoso  porque creo que alguien cursi es empalagoso y un pastel o algo que tenga queso no puede ser cursi pero sí empalagoso.


----------



## Blower's daughter

Yo siempre lo empleo como 'pasteloso' (cursi, canciones que hablan de amor una y otra vez). Usher's songs are very cheesy.


----------



## FlorenceC140

Cheesy significa "corny".  Ahora necesitamos explicar la palabra "corny"...
Yo creo que cursi es correcto.


----------



## Elibennet

cristóbal said:


> La verdad es que no utilizo "cheesy" en el sentido de pretencioso... Algo "cheesy" es más bien gracioso de mala calidad.... O sea, una cosa que es tan mala que resulta graciosa.
> Entonces, creo que "cursi" no es la palabra que buscamos... pero "cliché" sí se lo está acercando.



Si es así, entonces "cursi" está bien. También se me ocurre el adjetivo "remanido" pero no están en el mismo registro. Quiero decir, no es informal. También en la rama del arte, creo que a todo lo cursi se lo llama "kitsch". En cuanto a "empalagoso", creo que sería mejor decir "recargado".


----------



## Blower's daughter

Hey guys! I have just look cheesy up in our wonderful dictionary and it says cheesy = CURSI
Definitivamente cheesy = cursi

www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=cheesy&dict=enes&B=Buscar


----------



## andym

Hmm. I don't agree that 'cheesy' is cheap or poor quality (that's 'tacky'). Nor is it affected or pretentious. It's something that is a little-bit old-fashioned, maybe a little bit retro, a bit sentimental, maybe a bit garish, maybe bordering on tacky.

Elton John's 'candles in the wind' is defintely cheesy.
Abba were cheesy.
Elvis in his Las Vegas days was cheesy.

But all in a good way.

and I hope Spanish readers will forgive me if I'm making a terrible mistake but maybe El Farí is cheesy (and maybe the Gypsy Kings as well).

Again in a good way.


----------



## Juliomelecio

No sé lo que es cheesy, pero por lo que he leído de ustedes mismo, yo pienso en varias opciones. trajinado, decadente, rancio.


----------



## Mustardseed

Hola, chicos. ¡Este hilo es apasionante! Ahi va mi contribución:

En el _Diccionario castellano e inglés de argot y lenguaje informal / An English and Spanish Dictionary of Slang and Unconventional Language_, de Delfín Carbonell Basset [Ediciones del Serbal, Barcelona, 1997] (una obra utilísima, os la remiendo) dice lo siguiente:

*cheesy* adj. *1*. (chabacano) basto, charro, cutre, hortera, horterada, macarrilla, vulgaris. _Ej. She has very bad taste. Her home is expensive but cheesy_. *2*. (asqueroso, malo) de mierda, repugnante, cutre, caca, chungo, petardo, cochino, bodrio, ful, mangui, chungali, fulatre, de plástico. _Ej. He was eating a cheesy meal_.

A mí la que más me gusta de las alternativas que propone Carbonell es *petardo* porque une los conceptos de lo pretencioso, de lo hortera, de lo barato , de lo vulgar y de lo sentimental/melodramático. El DRAE dice:
*petardo**, da**.*(Del fr. _pétard_).*1.* m. y f. despect. coloq. Persona o cosa pesada, aburrida o fastidiosa. _No aguanto a tu amiga. Es una petarda_

Pero petardo significa además hortera y estomagante. Ej.

_Elton John, qué petardo_ (o _petarda_: esta palabra se aplica mucho a los gays. Ej: Fabio McNamara, menuda petarda).

El _Diccionario del Español Actual_ de Manuel Seco dice:

*petardo -da* (col) I. 1 adj. Aburrido o pesado. Tb. referido a personas. // II. 2. sust. Cosa aburrida o pesada. 3. Persona o cosa que carece de las cualidades exigibles. _Ej. Las medidas económicas son un petardo_.//4. Persona o cosa fea o poco atractiva. 

_Petardo_ se aplica casi siempre a personas. Para cosas, yo voto por *PESTIÑO* (qué gran palabra), que aúna los conceptos de empalago, cursilería, pesadez y aburrimiento. A ver qué dice el DRAE:
*pestiño**.*(Del lat. _pistus_, majado, batido).*1.* m. Fruta de sartén, hecha con porciones pequeñas de masa de harina y huevos batidos, que después de fritas en aceite se bañan con miel.*2.* m. coloq. Persona o cosa pesada, latosa o aburrida. _Esta novela es un pestiño._
El _Diccionario del Español Actual_ dice:

*pestiño* m 1 Dulce de sartén hecho con una masa de harina y huevos y bañado con miel. 2 (col) Persona o cosa pesada o aburrida.

El pestiño es uno de los dulces más empalagosos y pesados que hay en España (y que conste que a mi me encanta), y además designa a algo que es tedioso, denso, empalagoso y difícil de digerir. Ej. _Titanic_ es un pestiño. 

Además, _petardo_ y _pestiño_ son palabras divertidas. No se pueden aplicar en todos los casos como traducción de _cheesy_, pero tienen gracia, ¿no os parece?


----------



## cityoflight

¡Hola a tod@s!

¡Uff, que animados estamos por este hilo! Y nada me gustaría más que ruminar sobre la etiología de lo que es 'cheesy'...yo diría 'cursi' o 'hortero' aunque éste segundo se traduce mejor como 'tacky' - otro cosa en total, ninguna huella de pastel, ni de queso ¡ni ná! Pero lo del 'cheesy meal' no me pega...lo entiendo como una cena llena de queso, nada más. Algo 'cheesy' te hace querer vomitar, o porque es tan sensiblero o porque es tan insincero. (O los dos.) Así me parece de todas formas. ¡Que siga la búsqueda de la traducción perfecta...!

=)


----------



## colacao

What about 'PEDANTE'?. Look for the meaning and tell me what you think of it.


----------



## cityoflight

Hi colacao! I think 'pedant' has a different matiz in english, o sea, alguien que machaca sobre tonterías finísimas, pesado, algo así. 'Let's not get pedantic about it though' jejeje =)


----------



## colacao

Teneis razón, no es "pedante"; lo había tomado en otro sentido. ¿Es algo así como las decoraciones de las películas de Almodóvar?. Entonces la única palabra, que además no es española, aunque aparece recogida en el diccionario, es KITSCH: "pretencioso, pasado de moda y considerado de mal gusto", aunque le falta la acepción de "plasta". Está difícil de verdad...


----------



## ablazza

I'm discussing a song and I want to say that 'naturally it is a bit passé, or out of fashion, and rather cheesy, however I find it quite pleasant and I like the tune ... ' does this have the right nuance?:

'claro que es pasada de moda y bastante cursi/'quesosa', pero me gusta la melodía y lo encuentro muy agradable ...'


----------



## Luis Albornoz

'Claro que es*tá* pasada de moda y *es* bastante cursi'.


----------



## micafe

ablazza said:


> I'm discussing a song and I want to say that 'naturally it is a bit passé, or out of fashion, and rather cheesy, however I find it quite pleasant and I like the tune ... ' does this have the right nuance?:
> 
> 'claro que es *está *pasada de moda y *es* bastante cursi/_'quesosa' _, pero me gusta la melodía y lo *la* encuentro muy agradable ... '


 
'claro que está pasada de moda y es bastante cursi pero me gusta la melodía y *la* encuentro muy agradable 

¿Hay algún país de habla hispana donde se utilice 'quesoso' con el sentido de 'cursi'?


----------



## crises

¿"Quesoso" como "cursi"? A mí eso me sonaría a calco. 

En castellano peninsular también podría hablarse de "hortera" (por "cheesy").

Un saludo


----------



## suarez2

aunque trillado no signifique ni empalagoso, ni pretencioso, podria usarse por cheesy ya que es algo muy visto


----------



## annemariegrrr

mongo en puerto rico


----------



## suarez2

Hello... I am from Mexico and then I would the exact translation for cheesy is "chafa"... In mexican Spanish, of course...


----------



## SmallJosie

No me voy a poner ahora a repasar todas las opiniones porque son muchas, pero si os sirve de algo pongo mi opinión.

Cheesy para mí tiene dos significados principales:

Cheesy grin - es una sonrisa donde se ve mucha dentadura y suele ser falsa (la sonrisa, no la dentadura) jeje.

Cheesy joke - suele ser un chiste malo, malo, malo pero en el fondo te hace gracia. Eso será algo cultural porque yo me parto con algunos cheesy jokes, y son malos, eh!

Ahora os toca ponerlo en vuestro idioma, si no lo han hecho ya


----------



## chickenflicker

Hola, una de mis amigas que puede habla español dice "cursi" pero creo que "cursi" traduce a "pretentious," y creo que "cheesy" no es igual a "pretentious".  ¿Sus opiniones?  Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Moose

Hola
_Rasca_; _de mala calidad_


----------



## bouncy.bouncy

"Manido," lo que yo diría


----------



## mary de la loma

También: _de pacotilla_


----------



## Olmos18

How about "hortera?"


----------



## Joe Tamargo

cheesy = que huele mal
 
"There's something fishy about this."
También, para mi, tiene algo de "lo que es barato y de baja calidad."


----------



## gabysuarez2

Por lo que mencionan, yo traduciría cheesy como trillado (algo ya muy visto), o soso, sin chiste, cursi y hasta de  mal gusto...  ¿que tal? ¿están de acuerdo?


----------



## cazzierat

Ahora aporto otra pregunta al debate…¿cómo se convierte en nombre el adjetivo ‘cheesy’ en español?   

  Por lo general apuesto por ‘cursi’ cuando quiero decir ‘cheesy’ pero ¡dudo que sea ‘cursidad’ en español!

  Gracias


----------



## Antpax

Hola: 

¿cursilería tal vez?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## sden

Que tal "ñoño"?

Saludos sden


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

benlieb said:


> Yo soy estadunidense, y por aquí, "cheesy" no es pretensioso, ni obviamente de mala qualidad. Como explicarlo...
> 
> Cheesy is..
> .....
> 
> Cheesy music: John Denver, Elton John, Kenny G., Spice Girls _(plus Celine Dion, Julio Iglesias, Ashlee Simpson, ...)_


----------



## MINNESSOTTA

empalagoso ?
pasteloso ?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por favor, abandonemos toda relación con el queso. No es empalagoso, ni dulzón, ni cargante, ni cursi, ni ñoño, ni hortera. 
Espero que masood, de Leicester, esté conmigo en la defensa del queso: al fin y al cabo, el Blue Stilton, 'el rey de los quesos' no se elabora en Stilton, sino entre otros lugares en Leicestershire.
¡El queso no es 'cheesy'!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

cazzierat said:


> Ahora aporto otra pregunta al debate…¿cómo se convierte en nombre el adjetivo ‘cheesy’ en español?
> 
> Por lo general apuesto por ‘cursi’ cuando quiero decir ‘cheesy’ pero ¡dudo que sea ‘cursidad’ en español!
> 
> Gracias


 
La condición de 'cursi' es la 'cursilería'.


----------



## Noedatorre

Hablando de 'a cheesy film'... what about 'una película cutre'?
Bueno, al menos a este lado del charco a cheesy film se podría traducir como una peli de mala calidad...cutre! No sé si se usa esta palabra fuera de nuestras fronteras :s

Por lo demás parece que depende de si es AE o BE...(o simplemente de la zona horaria! ) que la palabra puede significar cursi, hortera, cutre, pedante...supongo que (una vez más) todo depende del contexto!


----------



## spanglish74

también se dice "cursilada" para sustantivo de cursi
Diríais que Charles Aznavour es cheesy? A mí me encanta pero lo asocio con _ñoño, cursi y hortera_. Creo que cheesy combina esas tres traducciones principalmente junto con _kitsch_. 
Tal vez _cheesy_ sea una de esas palabras que terminaremos importando a nuestra lengua por falta de una traducción ajustada.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Empalagosamente hortera.


----------



## sden

Estábamos hablando de quesos?

!

Un queso nunca es "cheesy"...pero sí un grupo de músico, una pareja, persona, algo que se hace, una situación....


----------



## Ray J

> Un refrán que ha sido empleado tantos veces que empiezas a ignorarlo.



En ese sentido concreto que usted dice, la palabra del español de España que más se le acerca yo creo que sería "sobado". Pero no es del todo satisfactoria porque "sobado" en español es simplemente algo "excesivamente tópico", mientras que "cheesy" en inglés incluso en ese sentido tiene una connotación añadida que el "sobado" español no tiene, que es aquello de lo que estuvieron ustedes hablando de "cutre", "cursi", "empalagoso", etc.
Así que sólo se me ocurriría una combinación de ambas cosas para definir correctamente "cheesy" en ese sentido. O sea, "cheesy" sería algo que de tan sobado ya se vuelve empalagoso y/o cursi. 
Si tenemos que quedarnos con una sola palabra ya dependería totalmente del contexto de la frase, y según eso deberíamos elegir más el sentido de "sobado" o el de "cursi" y sus variantes.


----------



## 37laura

En Argentina, una traducción coloquial sería "grasa"


----------



## Lanka

Sugiero "plasta", algo o alguien que ya cansa de lo repetido que es.


----------



## rescobar

Yo creo que la palabra correcta (en Latinoamérica) es "trucho"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Hortera?
Se me acaba de ocurrir


----------



## Helter Skelter

Hi there Masood, what's up mate?

I haven't read all the posts in this thread so I don't know if somebody has said this already. 

Para mí la palabra tiene diferentes acepciones y puede utilizarse con el sentido de:

- choteado o trillado (en México)
- chafa (en México)
- cursi

Ta ta!


----------



## Helter Skelter

Hey! Encontré una palabra que en español nadie usa, al menos en México, pero que posiblemente se acerca a la connotación de la definición inicial de Masood "algo o alguien pretencioso, superficial, que dice cosas para intentar impresionarte"

_siútico(a) - Se aplica a la persona que afecta finura y trata de imitar a las personas distinguidas. _(Y yo agrego: con el fin de impresionar/aparentar).
Y de hecho, está indicada como sinónimo de "cursi". Ahora veamos la definición correcta de "cursi", que por cierto, por lo que veo tendemos a emplearla de forma incorrecta, con el sentido de _sappy _o _corny._

_cursi - Aplicado a personas, a sus actos o dichos, y a cosas; se dice de lo que, pretendiendo ser elegante, refinado o exquisito, resulta afectado, remilgado o ridículo._

Cheers!


----------



## Dulcinea del Toboso

¿Es "empalagoso" lo que buscais? Entre las definiciones de "empalagar" se encuentra la de "causar hastío", que es lo que, a veces, causa algo cutre.
Yo me decantaría por la línea de lo "cutre", "de poca calidad" o "baratero" (quizás muy  coloquial, todo depende del contexto).


----------



## Ray J

> _siútico(a) - Se aplica a la persona que afecta finura y trata de imitar a las personas distinguidas. _(Y yo agrego: con el fin de impresionar/aparentar).



Curiosa palabra, jamás la había escuchado. Al leerla busqué su origen en Google y parece ser que es un modismo chileno. 
A mí me suena fea, como de una enfermedad contagiosa (aunque posiblemente las personas siúticas en realidad sí estén un poco enfermas) .


----------



## dazaie

i would say empalagoso.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi dazaie.  I think empalagoso/a refers to something that's overly sweet to a sickening degree to such a point that the actions are deemed superficial or insincere.  However, a person who is empalagosa could also be ''cheesy.''  However, I think that the most apt is ''cursi.''  It refers to one who is affected, pretentious or ''trying hard'' to be in.  What else do the others think?


----------



## e.ma

En mi tierra se dice: "Esa película ya huele" en el sentido de que está muy manida o de que se le ve mucho la intención.
Pero eso no recoge lo ñoño o lo empalagoso...


----------



## Ray J

e.ma said:


> En mi tierra se dice: "Esa película ya huele" en el sentido de que está muy manida o de que se le ve mucho la intención.
> Pero eso no recoge lo ñoño o lo empalagoso...



Good point! No recordaba que en España efectivamente se suele decir eso y es una expresión muy válida como equivalente de "cheesy" en algunos contextos.


----------



## preira

Hola,

Por curiosidad, estibe buscando una traducción para español de algunas palabras portuguesas que significan cheesy y he encontrado chichanabo. ¿Qué dicen los nativos?


----------



## Ray J

preira said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por curiosidad, est*uve* buscando una traducción para español de algunas palabras portuguesas que significan cheesy y he encontrado chichanabo. ¿Qué dicen los nativos?



Hola, se dice chich*i*nabo y siempre se usa acompañado de la preposición "de". 
Algo "de chichinabo" es algo irrisorio por su poca calidad, valor o seriedad. 
Ejemplo: "Le dieron un recibimiento de chichinabo". (Un recibimiento bobo y de chiste).
Si esa es la idea que quieres transmitir en tu traducción entonces sí es una expresión válida y puedes usarla, pero si el contexto es otro diferente no sería adecuada.


----------



## e.ma

En España se diría "de chicha y nabo", pero creo que ya no se usa mucho.

En el sentido de "cutre", se me ocurre "de medio pelo"; también puede contener lo pretencioso, porque las cosas suelen parecer de medio pelo cuando intentan aparentar que son "de pelo entero" (para los estudiantes: esto no es un dicho, sino una broma).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No soy capaz de ver la relación entre 'cheesy' y 'de chichinabo', o 'de chicha y nabo' que en esta frase significa 'de carne y nabo'; se aplica a lo que es de poca importancia o aprecio.
By the way, 'chicha' tiene otro sentido en la frase 'ni chicha ni limonada'; en este caso es una bebida alcohólica que se obtiene por fermentación de cebada y maíz con agua azucarada y especias. Se aplica a lo que vale para nada o no es ni una cosa ni otra.
¿Cheesy es lo que está muy manido, más visto que el TBO?¿Empalagoso, dulzón?
¿Cargante, secante?¿Cursi, presuntuoso, pretencioso, afectado, ñoño?


----------



## e.ma

Sólo por lo que llevo leído en este hilo, *voto por* el *"cargante" de entre los adjetivos que propone Manuel G. Rey*.

(ha sido un _lapsus teclarum_... perdón)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

e.ma said:


> Sólo por lo que llevo leído en este hilo, voto por el "cargante" de Manuel G. Rey.



¿El 'cargante' de mi propuesta o el 'cargante' que soy?


----------



## Ray J

> No soy capaz de ver la relación entre 'cheesy' y 'de chichinabo'



Realmente tienen poca relación, lo que pasa es que dependiendo del contexto al que se refiriese el amigo/a Preira tal vez sí pudiese usarse 'de chichinabo' como sinónimo de 'cutre', que a su vez es una de las múltiples acepciones que 'cheesy' puede tener en español. Digamos que es una relación indirecta 

Jejejeje, es fascinante cómo de una palabra tan inocente como 'cheesy' pueden salir 6 páginas de discusión. 



> ¿El 'cargante' de mi propuesta o el 'cargante' que soy?



No estoy de acuerdo en ninguna de las dos hipótesis


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Yo voto por cutre. Algo cheesy es de mala calidad o de mal gusto.


----------



## luisananda

What's up?

Cheesy means "empalagoso", empalagante does not exist, at least in Spain. The slang for empalagoso would be "pastel" or even "pastelazo". 

Ex. A film, a chick flick: "Vaya pastel de película"


----------



## Temptress

Buenas a todos,

Como en todos los idiomas siempre hay que tener en cuenta el contexto en el que se usa.

Mi novio es americano y utiliza "cheesy" sobre todo en el sentido de empalagoso, pasteloso, a veces cursi y a veces todo eso pero bañado con un poco de nostalgia del pasado (creo que ahí cuadraría bien la referencia a películas antiguas, libros románticos o de época victoriana tipo Orgullo y Prejuicio, o a la música entre los 50 y 90). Cuando quiere decir que algo es hortera o cutre e incluso mezquino utiliza sobre todo "tacky".

Yo casi siempre lo utilizo como pasteloso, por ejemplo cuando un amigo colgaba en FB comentarios sobre su mujer en los que decía que antes de que llegara ella poco menos que había sido un Adán, que era superguapa, superinteligente y super-de-todo. Y los demás no negamos que esté enamorado, pero tanta demostración pública de afecto empalaga un poco es sumamente pastelosa... me gustó lo de cargante, y creo que manido también se ajusta al significado según el contexto.

Saludos a todos,


----------



## mikiballester

Justo. Para mi el significado tiene un poco de "pasteloso" y de "cliché"

Mi duda ahora es sobre el nivel de formalidad/informalidad de "cheesy", ya que cliché es bastante formal.

Saludos


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Diría que "cheesy" es bastante informal. Es argot más que cliché.


----------



## Wonka91

Yo creo que "melodramático" podría ajustarse bastante bien.

Según el DRAE melodramático significa:
*1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al melodrama.

*2. *adj. Que participa de las cualidades del melodrama. _Héroe, personaje, efecto melodramático._


Y melodrama:
*1. *m. Obra teatral, cinematográfica o literaria en que se exageran los aspectos sentimentales y patéticos.

*2. *m. *ópera* (‖ obra teatral cuyo texto se canta con acompañamiento de orquesta).

*3. *m. Letra de esta obra.

*4. *m. Drama que se representaba acompañado de música instrumental en varios de sus pasajes.

*5. *m. coloq. Narración o suceso en que abundan las emociones lacrimosas.

yo me iría más por la primera acepción de melodrama, aquí en México, cuando dices que lago es "melodramátco" se refiere a un sentimiento exagerado hasta el punto en que resulta cursi y cliché.

Saludos.


----------



## mercebri

¿Y no sería, en cierto modo, traducible como "kitsch"?


----------



## nagchampa

He escuchado en España el uso de la palabra 'pastel' para este contexto pero no se cuál sería usado en los países latino americanos.


----------



## killa morena

Según las distintas acepciones que fueron diciendo, en el Río de la Plata usaríamos 'grasa', 'trucho', 'pesado' o 'empalagoso'. También, para los que hablaban de personas pedantes y bla bla existen 'chanta' y 'chamuyero', pero creo entender que descartaron ese significado de _cheesy_.


----------



## arlopezo

Masood said:


> _Cheesy_
> 
> Una palabra (coloquial) que tiene el mismo sentido de ésta palabra, me cuesta daros una definición, pero es 'algo o alguien pretencioso, superficial, que dice cosas para intentar impresionarte. Un refrán que ha sido empleado tantos veces que empiezas a ignorarlo.
> ...alguien tiene un buen diccionario para buscarlo??!?!
> 
> Ta.


Cheesy es cursi


----------



## arnoljose78

Noedatorre said:


> Hablando de 'a cheesy film'... what about 'una película cutre'?
> Bueno, al menos a este lado del charco a cheesy film se podría traducir como una peli de mala calidad...cutre! No sé si se usa esta palabra fuera de nuestras fronteras :s
> 
> Por lo demás parece que depende de si es AE o BE...(o simplemente de la zona horaria! ) que la palabra puede significar cursi, hortera, cutre, pedante...supongo que (una vez más) todo depende del contexto!



Miren, ya se ve que dependiendo del contexto y del país la traducción sería diferente así que comentare mi caso.
Estaba leyendo en Wikipedia la recepción que tubo la película Hardwire y decía que la describian como cheesy. Despues de leer este blog creo que se podrían agarrar las siguientes palabras en una licuadora revolverlas hasta cansar y daría el significado correcto.
Remanído, gastado, cliché, bodrio, trillado, chafa, manido, algo ya muy visto y gastado, sobado, de poca calidad con originalidad espuria, una pelicula que ya huele, de medio pelo, película clase B y bajando a clavo.
Ahora bien me gustaría agregar una y repasar otra ya mencionada en el blog, "choteado" es un termino que los mexicanos gustamos decir sobre todos los antereores, es decir, si has usado una camisa mucho aunque sea bonita, ya la choteaste, si siempre pones la misma escusa de la muerte de tu abuela, ya la choteaste. Por eso en el caso de esta película de ejemplo se dice que "ya chole con lo mismo" de hecho la frase "ya chole con la misma canción" es una frase muy sobada.
Como extra en Dominicana dicen que una película es un clavo cuando es muy mala y ya me callo que con tantos replies este tema se esta poniendo cheesy


----------



## yomismarrr

Yo propongo "casposo"


----------



## JennyTW

Para mi "cheesy" no significa para nada "pretencioso", y tampoco "superficial". La traducción más cercana en mi opinión, y la que siempre uso, es "cursi". De hecho, en el diccionario de WR se traduce así. ("Empalagoso" también puede servir, pero que yo sepa, "empalagante" no existe). .


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:
Soy nuevo en este foro. No he leído todos los 118 mensajes. ¿Ya ha propuesto "*impertinente*" alguien?

Saludos 
Perdonen mi Español - todavía estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## muppditt

también se puede utilizar 'cheesy' para describir canciones, peliculas, libros, etc., que son demasiado sentimentales....especialmente en las peliculas dramaticas. o sea, en inglés, un actor que juega demasiado emocionalmente en un papel ('to overplay a role'), se dice que es 'cheesy' su interpretation.


----------



## iribela

Creo que en cierta medida depende de lo que se esté describiendo. De todas las propuestas, creo que las mejores opciones son 'cursi' y 'cliché'.
En algunos casos, el contexto podría permitir 'sensiblero'.


----------



## kane.84

Debe depender de la situación, en un vídeo de kids react les ponen a los crios un vídeo de los primeros power ranger y no paran de decir que es cheesy, para mí en ese contexto significa cutre.

No se me permite poner el enlace al vídeo, pero se titula: KIDS REACT TO POWER RANGERS


----------



## chantaliungman

Cheesy, al menos en español de Argentina,  significa "grasa", "mersa", ea decir: vulgar, new rich


----------



## OldSilentHill

chantaliungman said:


> Cheesy, al menos en español de Argentina,  significa "grasa", "mersa", ea decir: vulgar, new rich



No, en Argentina no "significa" nada porque la palabra no existe. Y de significar algo, no sería grasa.


Cheesy varía según el contexto, no tiene un sinificado que aplique a todas las situaciones, por eso este tema hace 9 años que sigue vivo.

Ejemplos de "cheesy":

- Si una persona está siendo "cursi".
- Si una película es empalagosa.
- Si algo tiene una calidad un poco menor, de ahí que una persona haya puesto de ejemplo "cuando algo quiere hacerse pasar por original".


El tema es el siguiente: "cheesy" hace referencia a un queso medio derretido, elástico, empalagoso y de apariencia que termina cansando, tanto a la vista como al paladar. De ahí que esas propiedades se utilicen para cosas o situaciones, y por ende no apliquen todos los significados para los mismos casos


----------



## Cbes

Hola
Los jovencitos (al menos en mi provincia), usan "chomi" o "chomazo" en ese sentido, y yo diría "choto" aunque no es ese el real significado de la palabra pero que por estos lares así se usa.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Otros sinónimos para el sentimentalismo exagerado serían "moñas", "almibarado", "pasteloso", "acaramelado", "edulcorado" o incluso "no apto para diabéticos", como sucedía con las novelas de Corín Tellado.


----------

